#  >  > Programming, Development, Design, Technical Discussion >  >  > Technology and Design Forum >  >  > Designing >  >  How to combine fonts on a website? Which types of fonts work nicely together?

## Bhavya

Guys, 

Some fonts work together perfectly and look great on the same page.
To combine two fonts properly we need to look for similarities and differences between them.

Can you guys suggest me some ideas to combine different fonts on a website?

Which types of fonts look nicely together?

----------


## Lorraine

> Guys, 
> Some fonts work together nicely and look good on the same page.
> To combine two fonts properly we need to look for similarities and differences between them.
> 
> Can you guys suggest me some ideas to combine different fonts on a website?
> 
> Which types of fonts look nicely together?


When we are selecting fonts always we want to try to match it with the real purpose of the website. If You are going to use cursive type fonts then try to use only cursive type once. Don't try to use font styles more than two. It may difficult for the eye. Also, try to think about the font sizes too. Then it may be cool for the eyes. But I dont have a big knowledge to give examples for best matching fonts. But most of the time I am going with times new roman and calibre.

----------


## Bhavya

> When we are selecting fonts always we want to try to match it with the real purpose of the website. If You are going to use cursive type fonts then try to use only cursive type once. Don't try to use font styles more than two. It may difficult for the eye. Also, try to think about the font sizes too. Then it may be cool for the eyes. But I dont have a big knowledge to give examples for best matching fonts. But most of the time I am going with times new roman and calibre.


 Thank you so much for sharing this information Lorraine, It's really helpful.

----------


## Moana

> Guys, 
> Some fonts work together nicely and look good on the same page.
> To combine two fonts properly we need to look for similarities and differences between them.
> 
> Can you guys suggest me some ideas to combine different fonts on a website?
> 
> Which types of fonts look nicely together?



Hi There!

Choose complementary fonts
Establish a visual hierarchy
Consider context

----------


## Bhavya

> Hi There!
> 
> Choose complementary fonts
> Establish a visual hierarchy
> Consider context


Thanks for the above tips Shivani, Will consider them while choosing fonts :Smile:

----------

